

Ask HN: Is objective-C really used anymore? - Joshim5

Looking through the top charts on the app store (most of which are games), it seems that most apps were not made in objective-C.  In order to keep up with the competition, is knowledge of objective-C still sufficient for iPhone development?  What other frameworks should be considered necessary?
======
ricardobeat
Yup. It's currently the 6th most popular language:
[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index....](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html)
(among all of IT, not just iOS)

~~~
dillon
10th most popular on Github. <https://github.com/languages>

